# Patient w/2 vaginas, cervix's, and uteruses



## britbrit852003 (Jul 22, 2009)

My doc saw a patient whom has two vaginas, two cervix's, and two uteruses. He did a colpo on both cervix's (57455) I am unsure how to bill this. Do I do two lines of 57455 with her abnormal pap dx and the doubling of vagina, and etc? Or do I bill one line with a mod 22 and double the price? 
Also For future reference, how would we bill for paps? Q0091 twice? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## imjsanderson (Jul 23, 2009)

I just recently had this situation where my doc did 2 hysteroscopy/polypectomies because of a double uterus, I billed it twice and submitted it wioth a letter and copy of the OP note.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jul 24, 2009)

*76 modifier ?*

Perhaps you need to use the 76 modifier for "repeat procedure" so that it is clear that you are not just accidentally submitting a duplicate charge.

Just a thought.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

